# Fruit Wine sediment



## Danny (Jul 20, 2011)

Was looking at my wine inventory just yesterday, and noticed that some of my year old homemade fruit wines had developed a disgusting sediment. Probably could run wine over a coffee filter to clear it out when serving, but looks bad in the bottle. Not something I would serve guests.


Question is: None of these wines were filtered prior to bottling. Would filtering have prevented this or is this just a natural outcome of making wines such as banana? Also did not use a clarifying agent, but let bulk age for a number of months before bottling.


----------



## Scott (Jul 20, 2011)

I have also had a time getting some such as strawberry to clear and not drop sediment once in the bottles, uncorked all and did end up using a clearing agent. A filter is just for polishing a wine andcould strain but clogs the filter.


Don't know if that helps but been there done that


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2011)

What is the time frame youve been using for bulk aging? Im sure lots of us have had this problem. I havent had this in a long time and thats due to bulk aging longer and also filtering. Filtering would work but f its been in the bottle awhile I recommend racking the wine right onto some kmeta to prevent oxidation as it might be low now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2011)

Im guessing you bottled to soon. Fruit wines need 6-9 months before bottling.
Yes once clear I would suggest filtering.


----------



## Bacci (Jul 21, 2011)

Bentenite really helps clear and also helps prevent future hazes.


----------



## Kemo (Jul 23, 2011)

bentonite and sparkloid!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2011)

Even after using a fining agent it still needs lot of time for the very fine sediment to fall out. Only time or a tight filter can take out that.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Me too. Especially if I get in a little bit of a hurry. In a pinch I have repackaged wines into fresh bottles simply by pouring the first 85% slowly into a new bottle and reserving the leavings for topping up wine. Although it is always nice when things work out right the first time. I bulk aged an apple about 5 months then found sediment 6 weeks after bottling.


----------



## smokegrub (Jul 24, 2011)

Over the years I have had several wines drop some sediment in the bottles. Usually this sediment becomes somewhat dense with time. Pouring carefully takes care of the problem for me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Time and filtering can also help


----------



## paubin (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had this happen a few times. It will happen more often with darker fruit wines like blackberry, ect. I use fining and filter everything now. Nothing worse than giving someone a gift bottle and they keep it for a while then it does that. Ports and sherrys that are fortifyed are especially prone to dropping alot of sediment. 


Pete


----------

